

Android Lollipop update causes problems - noneends
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-30116319

======
BigTuna
I have a 2012 Nexus 7 and I'm wary of people saying they didn't have
performance problems until Lollipop. If I was using it for much more than an
e-reader the lag would have forced me to upgrade a year ago. I don't question
the other issues reported but I haven't experienced any of them. The only
thing I don't like so far is the combined notification bar that requires two
swipes to reach the menu that used to only require one.

~~~
thrill
Upgraded my wife's 2012 Nexus 7 when she let me pry it away for the 10 minutes
needed. It's working just fine she reports - smoother in general.

------
greenbee
On the other hand, Lollipop gave new life to my 2012 Nexus 4. Battery lasts
longer on tether, the animations ease load times.

There won't be any more major Android releases for the Nexus 4, but now I
think it would last nicely until the next Nexus/ iPhone S appears, which is
likely to be a year from now.

------
TheBestKorea
I haven't seen any issues with my nexus 5. Would be nice to know what devices
they are experiencing errors with.

